# Happy Birthday Daisy 12/19!!!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope Daisy has a great birthday and gets many belly rubs and a good bully stick!

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAISY!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday--Daisy!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, DAISY!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Daisy!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww~
Thanks for the Birthday wishes for my sweet girl~ It helped put a smile on my face~
Unfortunately the past 2 days have been very stressful around here. My grandpa was admitted to the hospital yesterday. He has been diagnosed with lung cancer, congetistive heart failure and lymphoma. It doesn't look good. They are doing a biopsy tomorrow to see if the cancer is treatable with chemo...although with his fragile state it might not be. 
Then today my grandma, who lives alone, fell and was taken to the ER. So I spent my whole day visiting with them in two different hospitals. Stressful!
Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day and we will get some answers for my grandpa.
But I will give Daisy bug huge hugs from all of you!
Here are a few pics from her last 4 years!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Daisy. What a beautiful girl you are.

Katie, I hope everything goes well with your family.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy, hope you get lots of belly rubs & kisses.

also sending special prayers over to your family Katie.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Daisy! :kiss:You are SOOO beautiful!

Katie, I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandpa  
Hugs,
Kara and Guch


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday wishes to Daisy! And a BIG hug to you Katie - I am so sorry to hear about your grandparents - how stressful for you and I hope that everything works out well for your family :grouphug:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Daisy! arty:

And I hope things get better for you soon, Katie! :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Daisy!!
Katie, I'm sorry to hear about your grandparents. My thoughts are with your family.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Daisy! many belly rubs. 
Katie, thoughts and prayers for your family.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Daisy, you are beautiful!! Katie, I'm sending a prayer for your Grandpa and Grandma. I hope you get better news tomorrow.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::llama::cheer2:Happy Birthday Daisy!:cheer2::llama:arty:

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Daisy. She's such a pretty girl.

Katie, hope tomorrow is a better day. :hug:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you all for the well wishes.
Things are still crazy. Grandpa had a biopsy done at 2, no results yet.
Grandma is hallucinating and is completely delirious......was "seeing" babies crawling on her floor..talking about people breaking into her house and knocking her tv over...the "girl" under the table etc. My mom was trying to get her out to the car to take her back to the dr when she started to collapse so 911 was called again....she is now back in the ER... again...
The saga continues....*sigh*
And to top it off I woke up with a nasty sore scratchy throat and a killer headache. :frusty:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh Katie, I am so sorry. Sending extra prayers, hugs and kisses! I hope they keep your grandma this time to get to the bottom of what's going on. Sending lots of healing vibes for all of you too! I hope you get a chance to relax and maybe go to bed early tonight!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug::clap2::juggle:Happy Birthday Daisy!:juggle::clap2::hug:

:angel:sorry to read about the health issues surrounding your grandparents Katie.Sending prayers to your family...:angel:


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Katie..

The photos of Daisy are just beautiful!

I will be praying for your grandparents!:hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Daisy- you're a cutie!


----------

